

PayPwn: Another Two Paypal Stored XSS’s - hhuk
http://www.henryhoggard.co.uk/security/paypwn-another-two-paypal-stored-xsss/

======
JosephRedfern
How can PayPal let this kind of thing go un-noticed? Do they not do code
review? Have security guidelines!? It's crazy.

